# Emersed Plant ID help



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, i have been moving my plants around and because they look different from their submerged form, i have forgotten which one is which =<

can someone help me id these two?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

#1 looks to me like Hygrophila polysperma, maybe some rather brownish variant.
#2 Ludwigia repens (IMO more likely) or L. palustris, flowers would be needed for more reliable distinction.
#3, below: Pogostemon helferi, above: plant 2.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I second that Miremonster. The first does look like the hygrophila polysperma 'brown'.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Adam C said:


> hygrophila polysperma 'brown'


Where can I find info about that plant?
Here they show a H. polysperma 'Rubella' - http://rybicky.net/atlasrostlin/hygrophila_cv_rubella - does the 'Brown' look similar as submerged plant?


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

oh, yes i did buy some hygrophila brown!

I can't remeber if the ludiwigia is atlantis or repens =/


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

To be honest, I haven't found too much information about it. I have it emmersed and submerged. Submerged it seems to grow along the substrate or in a horizontal fashion. Its pretty weedy IMO. I have H. polysperma 'sunset' and a couple local plant club members are going to contribute some 'tiger' and 'bold' so I can attempt to get all of them to flower.



miremonster said:


> Where can I find info about that plant?
> Here they show a H. polysperma 'Rubella' - http://rybicky.net/atlasrostlin/hygrophila_cv_rubella - does the 'Brown' look similar as submerged plant?


----------

